# Farrier recommendations - Alderley Edge area



## dancingkris (1 July 2014)

I am for suggestions for a good farrier for my boy. I am not at all happy with the job my current one is doing and his feet look terrible. He's had remedial work done in the past but we are just going back to square one now. Ideally someone who will look at the balance of the whole foot rather than just banging a shoe on! Thanks


----------



## Loftyrules (1 July 2014)

I'll ask my gfriend who they recommend & know in that area & will send you a text.


----------



## dancingkris (1 July 2014)

Thanks Scott!


----------



## EnduroRider (4 July 2014)

Hiya. I've been using Darren Slater for B, Ru and Loaf. Would def recommend him! Hope you get someone sorted for the boys. L x


----------



## fuzzle (5 July 2014)

Darren Slater and Chris Pailor  both trained together with Ian Hughes from the Ashbrook equine i have used them for 12 years and was highly recommended by the Ashbrook Equine hospital to use them, they are amazing!!!!!   horse has never lost a shoe in all these years they always turn up and on time!!! my horses feet are fantastic  can not fault them they are worth the weight in gold to me!!!!!


----------



## dancingkris (5 July 2014)

Thanks all - I have left a message for Darren and will try him again tomorrow. Need to get my boy comfortable as soon as possible!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (6 July 2014)

Yep, Darren but good luck with getting him!!! I also can't miss the opportunity to say consider an alternative to remedial shoeing. It don't work!!!!


----------



## fuzzle (6 July 2014)

Darren is away this weekend but back tomorrow!!!!! hence why you most prob cant get him!!  text him is better than voicemail, he is well worth the wait!!! xxxx


----------



## dancingkris (6 July 2014)

Thanks - I managed to speak to Chris today - he was also away so I said I'd call him tomorrow. Do they work together??


----------



## EnduroRider (7 July 2014)

Darren works with a guy called Sam. I am moving shortly so fingers crossed they should have a slot to be able to accommodate someone new x


----------



## fuzzle (9 July 2014)

Yes they trained together in Warwickshire college, both also worked along side Ian hughes at the Ashbrook equine hospital they are best of friends they also was the remedial farriers at the Olympic games, when Ian Hughes is away they do take over his place at Ashbrook for his shoeing so think that says it all!!!!! cant tell you enough how good these lads are!!!  i learned the hard way in the past no foot no horse!!! i will only let these guys do my horses feet!! xxxxxxxx


----------

